# Hello from FRANCE



## Domik (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi all !
i'm a fan of aviation, wwII and helos too !
i,m a kit modeller so, here there's lot of interesting stuffs !
Photos, videos, but not enought time....
( my english is limited )


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2006)

Ribbet...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2006)

Bienvenue...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 4, 2006)

Bonjour!
what models do you have?


----------



## Henk (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Domik (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi
i,ve planes of WW2, 50's,today,and helicopters .all in 1/72.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2006)

You like Helos? Im the rotor head here, nice to meet you.


----------



## AngelC (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi all !
i'm a fan of aviation, wwII and wwI ,photos and war articles ,my english is very poor but read very well yor messages


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 10, 2006)

Hello. Welcome aboard.


----------

